# Alte Modems



## Wannseesprinter (13. Oktober 2007)

Die Welt der damaligen Maschinen, die uns den Schlüssel für den Zugang zum Internet gaben, war schön klobig, grau und vor allem laut bei der Einwahl.

Im Keller der Finsternis hat sich ein alter Käse auf sich aufmerksam gemacht. Sollte wirklich jemand ernsthaft Interesse an diesem betakten Prachtstück haben, der möge sich kurz und knackig per PM melden.

Genießt die Bilder und schwelgt in alte Erinnerungen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. Oktober 2007)

So ein 56k-Modem nutze ich immer noch zum Faxen


----------



## Marbus16 (14. Oktober 2007)

Und ich nutze ab und an eines - wenns DSL mal hakt


----------



## HtPC (14. Oktober 2007)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Die Welt der damaligen Maschinen, die uns den Schlüssel für den Zugang zum Internet gaben, war schön klobig, grau und vor allem laut bei der Einwahl.



Aber es zittert nicht mehr der Schreibtisch, so wie bei den Lochkartengeräten.....

Bei jeder Modemeinwahl rannte die Katze fast bis zur Zimmerdecke.


----------



## Fonce (18. Oktober 2007)

lol...ich hab hier auch noch ein altes 56k Modem aus nem alten Aldi PCvon nem Freund.
Gut das wir damals direkt ISDN bekommen haben und mir son Modem zuhause erspart geblieben ist


----------



## riedochs (18. Oktober 2007)

HtPC schrieb:


> Aber es zittert nicht mehr der Schreibtisch, so wie bei den Lochkartengeräten.....
> 
> Bei jeder Modemeinwahl rannte die Katze fast bis zur Zimmerdecke.





Ich habe hier auch noch mein altes Elsa Modem schön eingepackt im Keller.


----------



## Beeker (9. November 2007)

HtPC schrieb:


> Aber es zittert nicht mehr der Schreibtisch, so wie bei den Lochkartengeräten.....
> 
> Bei jeder Modemeinwahl rannte die Katze fast bis zur Zimmerdecke.



als ich jung war haben wir einen Akustikkoppler gehabt. 
man warn das zeiten..........

gruß der Neppstar


----------



## Maggats (10. November 2007)

hab auch noch 2 modems rumfliegen, nur frag ich mich gerade wo


----------



## testbirne (15. November 2007)

Son Akustikkoppler müsst doch auch mit nem Handy funzen, oder?

Dann wärs ma kein Problem, zu surfen, während die Leitung mal wieder morsch is...


----------



## tj3011 (15. November 2007)

habe auch noch hie irgendwo 2 56k modems rum fliegen


----------



## riedochs (17. November 2007)

Meins wird wohl bald wieder zum Einsatz kommen, will hier einen Fax-Server in Betrieb nehmen.


----------



## elianda (2. Dezember 2007)

Kennt noch jemand die BTX-Modems?
z.B. dieses Modell von Digitec:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit 1500 Baud Downstream und 75 Baud Upstream


----------



## Wannseesprinter (9. Dezember 2007)

Hui, von außen kenne ich das gute Stück bestimmt. Über welche Schnittstelle wurden die nochmal betrieben?


----------



## elianda (9. Dezember 2007)

Ueber den seriellen COM-Port.


----------



## McBain (18. März 2008)

ich hab auch noch so ein altes teil zu hause.
was das immer für ein lärm gemacht hat bei der einwahl aber irgendwann hab ich dann rausgefunden dass man das auf stumm stellen kann(ja das ging bei meinem).
aber so laaaaaaangsam


----------



## StellaNor (18. März 2008)

Nun ärgere ich mich wirklich darüber vor gar nicht allzulanger Zeit mein erstes Modem - bestehend aus Akkustikkoppler
und 110 Baud im Selbstbau - entsorgt zu haben.
Damals gab es nichts dergleichen zu kaufen. Alles wurde aus Einzelteilen selbst zusammengelötet, die idR aus alten
Pulswahl-Telefonen (die mit der Drehwahlscheibe) entstammten.
Erste Mailboxen gab es in den USA. Telefonkosten dorthin waren nicht zu bezahlen. Aber es gab ja *Blue-Boxing*
- wer damit umzugehen wusste, bekam das "Internet for free" 

110 Baud vs 16.000 Mbit/s heute - unglaublich


----------

